# What does this status email mean?



## Zobair23 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi everyone

Need some help, I enquired about my wife's visa application which was submitted on 12th September 2014, I emailed from this website ukvi-international.faq-help.com to ask about the progress of the application and I received this email back…. So does that mean we will hear something back in the next few days or will it be longer then that? Also has anyone done this before, what was the outcome? 

Thank you for your help

> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
> Service. 
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status ( GWF0******** and date of
> birth **/**/**) and found that the application has been processed and it
> should be with you in the next few days. 
> 
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
> whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
> centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery. 
> 
> If you have purchased a courier service then your documents will be
> dispatched to the delivery address you have provided. We appreciate your
> patience while you wait to receive your documents.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it seems they have finished processing her application and she should get her passport back soon. It doesn't say whether it's been approved or not, so she has to wait till she gets her passport returned.


----------



## Zobair23 (Jun 4, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Yes, it seems they have finished processing her application and she should get her passport back soon. It doesn't say whether it's been approved or not, so she has to wait till she gets her passport returned.


 
So I'm assuming it will be in the next few days?

Thanks for your reply Joppa


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Or longer depending on where she applied. Some locations can take a couple of weeks to return the passport.


----------



## Zobair23 (Jun 4, 2014)

Received this email at 10.37am its only one email so does that mean the visa is refused? As I've read you normally get two emails from BHC which normally means you've been granted the visa!

This what it says:

Dear Customer, 
PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS MESSAGE. THIS MAILBOX IS NOT MONITORED. 
This is an email to confirm that your UK visa application has been processed and will now be returned to the Visa Application Centre for collection. 
You will be contacted when your passport and documents are ready for collection. Please do not go to the Visa Application Centre before they have contacted you. 
You are reminded that you should avoid making travel plans until you have collected your passport. 
If you need to contact us you can do so via our International Enquiry Service www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk 
Kind regards, 
UK Visas and Immigration 
British High Commission Islamabad 
www.gov.uk/ukvi 
UK Visas and Immigration is an operational command of the Home Office


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, it doesn't mean that. It's a non-committal email so it can be either. You just have to wait till you get your passport back.


----------



## Zobair23 (Jun 4, 2014)

So does that mean people who received one email still got a visa granted?

Joppa thanks again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't read much into email or pattern of sending it. There is no consistency in it.


----------



## Zobair23 (Jun 4, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Don't read much into email or pattern of sending it. There is no consistency in it.


Hope thats the case


----------



## Zobair23 (Jun 4, 2014)

Received this email today:


Dear ******** ,

The processed visa application for GWF reference number - gwf00000000 was received at the UK Visa Application Centre on 1/9/2015 3:45 PM .
If a courier service was purchased from VFS Global, your processed application will be delivered to the chosen address.
If not, your documents can be collected during the designated passport collection times.
Please note this is an auto generated e-mail. Please do NOT reply to this email.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

See what's inside your passport when you get it.


----------



## Zobair23 (Jun 4, 2014)

Joppa said:


> See what's inside your passport when you get it.


Will be Monday before we collect the passport so all tense until then :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shahmeershah (Jan 9, 2015)

I m also in the same boat.. I also got same email from bhc Islamabad n by seeing some blogs and posts from other sites I have been told that this format is for refusals..I m also waiting for Monday..just pray for me too..btw I have applied for t4 student


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

Zobair23 said:


> Will be Monday before we collect the passport so all tense until then :fingerscrossed:


Hi 

Im just curious the second to last email you got the procsssed one did it say anything in the SUBJECT BOX get back fo me ?


----------



## kung fu panda (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am also in the same boat. Got my email but no clue as to what to expect. I have applied for the courier so have no way of knowing till next week. I do have a ref number in the subject line of the email though which is different than my GWF number.........Does this mean good news and start packing?


----------



## Zobair23 (Jun 4, 2014)

Unique999 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im just curious the second to last email you got the procsssed one did it say anything in the SUBJECT BOX get back fo me ?


This is the subject it had *Application Recieved from the post CRM:00******‏*


----------



## Zobair23 (Jun 4, 2014)

kung fu panda said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am also in the same boat. Got my email but no clue as to what to expect. I have applied for the courier so have no way of knowing till next week. I do have a ref number in the subject line of the email though which is different than my GWF number.........Does this mean good news and start packing?


This usually means good news.


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

Our decision email subject title was this:

"UK Visa Application Status Update 3: (Name of applicant) - GWF...... "

and in the main body:

"The decision on your application for Entry Clearance has been made. Your passport and original documents will now be returned to you. Please see below for the return instructions of your documents in relation to which country you applied in."


----------

